# Which THREE MAC brushes do you use most?



## Kimmer (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Out of curiosity, which *three* MAC brushes do you find yourself using most (i.e. which can you absolutely NOT do without)?

Me >>> 239 / 219 / 217

ETA: That being said, which ones would you recommend and why?


----------



## nunu (Jul 2, 2008)

190 for foundation
231 eyeshaodw 
116 blusher


----------



## DirtyHarriet (Jul 2, 2008)

239/242
kabuki (182?)
168


----------



## JessieLovesMac (Jul 2, 2008)

sorry double


----------



## mac*lover (Jul 2, 2008)

182 kabuki for my powder foundation 
129 for my blush and bronzer 
187 for my MNSF

sale thread 
http://specktra.net/f184/selling-mac...3/#post1180665


----------



## drieyes (Jul 2, 2008)

182 for powder
239 for eyeshadow
217 for blending


----------



## greentwig (Jul 2, 2008)

187
239
231


----------



## amelia.jayde (Jul 2, 2008)

187 (foundation), 239 (lid), 217 (crease).

if you use liquid foundation, i definitely recommend the 187. if i could only have one mac brush, it would be that one. i find that it applies my foundation more evenly and less streaky than regular foundation brushes like the 190. it also gives me more coverage with less product and is generally a quicker, more efficient application, imo. (note: i've never used mac's 190, just the same type of foundation brush from other brands. maybe the mac one is better, i dunno.. but regardless, i love my 187 <3)


----------



## JessieLovesMac (Jul 2, 2008)

Couldn't agree more with  Quote:

 KimmerMe >>>    >>  239 / 219 / 217  
 
I would also recommend the 266 (brush staple imo)
And for your face you need!
Face
190 foundation
187 stippling
182 Kabuki

The 150 imo is passable the 182 and 168 can do a much better job together


----------



## juicygirl (Jul 2, 2008)

my must have are 187, 224, 217...cant live without these!


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 2, 2008)

190
224
well i only have those two.. the rest are not MAC lol


----------



## peacelover18 (Jul 2, 2008)

187 for blush
217 for blending
222 for blending


----------



## genie707 (Jul 2, 2008)

239-224-227

187-134-169

haha 6 lol


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jul 2, 2008)

OOO Toughie, for me, it has to be 187se (planning on getting full size soon), 188, and 219.

187--foundation and blending in of Skinlights
188--highlighter and softening of blush lines
219--crease, lower lid, inner corner, precision work,...


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Jul 3, 2008)

I absolutely cannot live without my 187 for foundation (liquid) and/or powders, my 239 for shadow placement and my 217 for blending. With those 3 brushes i believe you can do it all!  well...you might need an eyeliner brush too if you use fluidline but if you use pencils those are like...the only ones you need


----------



## MAC_mallory (Jul 3, 2008)

217, 229, 187, and the 224.
it's four.. Oh well.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 3, 2008)

242 - Best lid brush for me, really lets me pack on the color. Prefer it to 213 or 239.

272 - Love this for crease/outer V.

222 - Awesome for outer V, almost effortless for me.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Jul 3, 2008)

187 for loose powder
190 foundation
169 angeled blush brush


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Jul 3, 2008)

136.190.168


----------



## iheartangE (Jul 3, 2008)

224, 217, 239.

I know they're all eye brushes, but almost all of the MAC brushes I have are eye brushes!!


----------



## rt66chix (Jul 3, 2008)

Ooooh! tough one, but here goes:

217 - An absolute crease essential. it does it all.
129 - I still like it better than the 187 which is all the rage.
266 - crisp eyebrows and perfectly winged liner.


----------



## xoleaxo (Jul 3, 2008)

242, 224, 187


----------



## ratmist (Jul 3, 2008)

239se for applying shadows and crease work
224 for blending
187se for blush, lightly applying liquid foundation, powder, etc.  It is so versatile!

I personally don't find much difference between the SE brushes and the full-sized ones.  Some people argue the SE brushes aren't as high quality, but I've had all of mine for at least three years and they haven't shed yet, or given me any problems.  They're also easier to tote around when I go travelling.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 3, 2008)

239
224
187


----------



## ilorietta (Jul 3, 2008)

217/187/311 (for fluidline)


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 3, 2008)

182 - For buffing
217 - For blending
266 - For brows


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 3, 2008)

239 - For packing on eyeshadow
187 - For applying foundation 
266 - For eyeliner and eyebrows


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 3, 2008)

187 I have two so use one for blush and one for foundation.
217
224


----------



## landonsmother (Jul 3, 2008)

ahhhhhh, this is so hard.  LOL.  since i apply my eyeshadow before anything else, i would say #252, #217 & #224.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 3, 2008)

187/239/219


----------



## susanks1 (Jul 3, 2008)

182, 239, 219


----------



## kokometro (Jul 3, 2008)

180 liquid foundation. It's discontinued but some stores still have it. GET IT. It's a Kim K secret weapon. St. Louis Galleria Mac store has lots of them.

187 beauty powder, blush, foundation bronzer.. everything. I have more than one of these. 

239 eyes. I have more than one of these too. Love them for paints. OMG

Hard to pick three!  I have add the 219 too for smudging. HG


----------



## bellezzadolce (Jul 3, 2008)

#224
#252
#266

I can do an entire face with those three brushes~


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Jul 3, 2008)

For face: 187, 129
For eyes: 209, 217, 239


----------



## christyluv3 (Jul 3, 2008)

187...224...217


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Jul 4, 2008)

109, 224, 217


----------



## Karen_B (Jul 4, 2008)

182 for mineral foundation and blending blush
239 or 252 for applying e/s on lid
217 for blending/crease


----------



## Renee (Jul 4, 2008)

Wow this is hard! 
182
187
109 
All face brushes!


----------



## clamster (Jul 4, 2008)

WOW this is hard...
239
222
217

Honorable mentions:
242
266
224
252
face: 187, 109 (i love this one for applying blot powder on my t-zone. It gets the corners of the nose very well, also great for contouring)


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratmist* 

 
_I personally don't find much difference between the SE brushes and the full-sized ones. Some people argue the SE brushes aren't as high quality, but I've had all of mine for at least three years and they haven't shed yet, or given me any problems. They're also easier to tote around when I go travelling. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
IMO most of the SE are aren't as high quality, some are pretty good. However if you have both the SE and full size you can definately tell there is a difference. I think brush sets from SEPHORA are a better value because the brushes seem to be better quality then the MAC brush sets.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jul 4, 2008)

Face:
188 for Liquid Foundation
187 for Face Powders, and Mineralize Skinfinish
129 for Blush Powders

Eye:
242 for Paints, applying all-over eye color, building up color
217 for blending eyeshadow powders
219 for precision blending, and for smokey liner

Lip:
231 for blending lipsticks even though it's an eyeshadow brush! Lol


----------



## sweetie0716 (Jul 4, 2008)

187- for foundation and blush
217- for blending
227- for concealer (i know, weird) and blending brow highlighter


----------



## TDoll (Jul 4, 2008)

Definitely the 187, 239, and 116 (best blush brush ever)


----------



## jrm (Jul 5, 2008)

I can't stick to just 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My everyday favs are 190, 219, 239, 266

Out of those, 266 has to be my favorite of all - it makes my fluidline eyeliner sooo silky smooth ....


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 5, 2008)

*I love ALL my brushes...and it's a very hard choice to make, but..I guess if I were pressed, I'd have to say that I use, and love these three brushes *the* most:*

*242: For cream shadows, pigments, and packing on eyeshadows for great payoff!!* 


*272: For patting on shadows, blending, and crease-work. This brush is the BEST..it does everything but make me coffee in the morning!!* 


*182: Buff, buff, buff!!! For buffing, and blending cream, liquid, and powder/mineral foundations. I almost said the #187, (yeah, like 99.9999% of Specktra-ettes, I'm in love with the #187 too!) BUT I find I use the former more..It's great for NMSF's, Beauty Powders, AND, if you're 'light handed', you can also use it for some blushes (nothing TOO dark, though)..All that, and it's compact enough to fit into my small cosmetics bag!! This brush is fabulous!*


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_Face:
*188 for Liquid Foundation*
187 for Face Powders, and Mineralize Skinfinish
129 for Blush Powders

Eye:
242 for Paints, applying all-over eye color, building up color
217 for blending eyeshadow powders
219 for precision blending, and for smokey liner

Lip:
231 for blending lipsticks even though it's an eyeshadow brush! Lol_

 
*You find the #188 works well for you for foundation? Do you actually use the brush to apply it, or just to blend it (or both)? I do have this brush..but I find it's a bit small for blushes, etc. I do use it sometimes for my cream blush...using circular swirling motions on my cheeks...I guess maybe I'm used to the larger size of the #187 (which I also have), but the #188 just doesn't seem to have...oh...I don't know...as much purpose(??)  *

*To be fair though, I've never thought about using it for foundation 'till now...Could you tell us your technique using this brush for foundation (or anything else you use it for)..Please?? I'd really like to get more mileage out of the #188...Thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## contrabassoon (Jul 5, 2008)

217/212/242(paints, paint pots, prep+prime eye)


----------



## KellyBean (Jul 5, 2008)

Lately:

187 (well, a dupe but it's the same thing)
217
239


----------



## divineparadise (Jul 6, 2008)

For me:

182 for buffing
266 for eyeshadows
129 for powder blush


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 6, 2008)

For me it's the 217, 239 and the 187. However I use the 168 and the 216 pretty much everyday aswell.


----------



## natneagle (Jul 6, 2008)

I absolutely love my MAC brushes. I can't just say 3 because as of right now I own 7 MAC brushes and I generally use them everyday!! So I will break it down to what I love them for!

Favorite Face Brushes:
187, 129

Eyes:
239, 217, 212 (I use it to apply cream liners)

I also have the 219 which is amazing as well as the 222 (probably my least favorite MAC brush).


----------



## cocodivatime (Jul 6, 2008)

224 (eyeshadow)
242 (for paint pots and pigments)
129 (for blush)


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 6, 2008)

Face:  187, 134, & 168

Eyes: 239, 224, & 219


I love ALL my brushes!!!


----------



## natneagle (Jul 6, 2008)

I wondered which brush I should use for my paintpots and pigments. I have a clinique concealor brush I have been using but I dont' like it at all. I will definitely look into this brush!


----------



## MirrorWhorexD (Jul 13, 2008)

266 for eyeliner / brows.
187 for blush / highlighter.
182 for mineral foundation.


----------



## coconuts04963 (Jul 13, 2008)

hmm cant narrow it to three but I can four!
129- MSFNatural and blush
217-eyeshadow application
224-blending
219-smudging under lashline


----------



## badkittekitte (Jul 13, 2008)

my go to brushes are the 187-foundation/ blush 217-eyes 252 dupe (be brush) for paint/ highlight


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 14, 2008)

217, 239, 187. Runner ups would be 208 and 168.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 14, 2008)

Hmmmm...

239-ish brush to pack it on 
217 cuz it makes blending child's play
187 for foundation and everything else for face...


----------



## aziajs (Jul 14, 2008)

187, 242, 224


----------



## j_lynn (Jul 15, 2008)

266 for my brows
187 for foundation
217 for blending


----------



## Deirdre (Jul 15, 2008)

242/272/187

The 272 is my all time, hands down, favorite eye brush.  It is fluffy, it can be fat, or thin, and it picks up a decent amount of product.  I often do my entire eye (sans lining) with it.


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Jul 15, 2008)

190-for foundation
217-Blending especially for the crease-love it!And for basic eyeshadow application too
239-i love it because you can pack plenty of color on it and I use it to line the inner lower and outer lower lash line with eyeshadows


----------



## PeaceLovePrissy (Jul 17, 2008)

187, 239, 217


----------



## georgi (Jul 18, 2008)

187
239
263

Special mentions to 217 and 219


----------



## sofabean (Jul 18, 2008)

239, 224, and 187!!!! i use those pretty much everyday.


----------



## SpringDancer (Jul 19, 2008)

187 for foundation and cream blush
217 for blending
239 for shadow application


----------



## ..kels* (Jul 19, 2008)

187 - foundation/powder/blush/MSF
242 - shadow/blending
210 - fluidline

BUT, if i could have a few more i'd take:
182 - buffing
219 - defining the crease
217 - blending/highlighting


----------



## QueenEmB (Jul 19, 2008)

272 / 217 / 188


----------



## lukinamama (Jul 20, 2008)

239/217/182


----------



## lunastars (Jul 21, 2008)

190
187
217


----------



## erinmosh (Jul 21, 2008)

for eyes: 239, 222, and 224.

for face: 129, 182, 187.


----------



## Cinci (Jul 21, 2008)

187 for applying Studio Fix foundation/Blot Powder
219 for applying eyeshadow to the lid and crease, and to apply Studio Fix  when touching up small areas
217 to blend eyeshadow


----------



## jdmac (Jul 22, 2008)

187 (foundation), 217 (crease & blending) and 239 (packing color on lid)


----------



## txchiclady (Jul 26, 2008)

Springsheen, Tenderling, and Pink Swoon!


----------



## fantasyar (Jul 26, 2008)

190 for foundation
188 for blush 
217 for blending


----------



## anguria (Jul 26, 2008)

187 - 266 - 217


----------



## astronaut (Jul 26, 2008)

182 for foundation
187 for cheeks 
209 for eye lining


----------



## Pinkylicious (Jul 27, 2008)

I've been ignoring my other brushes. Now I'm using only 187


----------



## gardenteaparty (Jul 27, 2008)

182 for liquid foundation
219
217


----------



## a_star (Jul 30, 2008)

I would say
- 187 for foundation
- 217, this brush almost does everything for my eyeshadow application
- 168 for contouring


----------



## magia (Jul 31, 2008)

I would say 239, 217 and 188. 116 is my favourite too.


----------



## pink_lariat (Aug 19, 2008)

219, 217, 242


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 20, 2008)

I don't have that many MAC brushes but out of the ones I have I use the 242, 217 and  194 the most.


----------



## EllieFerris (Aug 20, 2008)

I use 10 to 11 brushes daily. To choose 3... hmm...

208 for eyebrows - I would be lost without it since I'm a brunette with blond eyebrows... yeah, it looks really wierd on me

224 for ES blending - my worst fear in being "unblended" LOL

231 for upper lashline lining/winging - a M.A.C. MUA recommended this brush and showed me how to use to to do perfect upper lashline lining and winging - he even drew me a diagram and took the time to stand behind me and guide my hands in the mirror - he is a GOD


----------



## Bagpuss (Aug 20, 2008)

239, 187,182.


----------



## wendybird (Aug 24, 2008)

239, 217, 187


----------



## ClaireAvril (Aug 26, 2008)

Bonjour

I use um

224
239 annnd
242

C


----------



## MelodyAngel (Aug 27, 2008)

187
180
239


----------



## jardinaires (Aug 27, 2008)

it's a toss up between 222 and 217, first of all

210 for fluidline, really precise lines and easy to make striking wings!

187 for foundation


----------



## SometimesTheyComeBack (Aug 27, 2008)

239. 219 & 266

Thats just the eyes but they get used the most for me!!


----------



## Randy Rose (Aug 28, 2008)

266 for lining / shadow, 272 for shadow, 109 for foundation


----------



## SunnyDaze (Aug 31, 2008)

I'd have to say 134, 187, 239. But the 222 is equal to the 239


----------



## cetati (Aug 31, 2008)

187 for foundation and powder 
224 for all over lid color + blending at the end
and one of the angled eyeshadow brushes lol.


----------



## loving_beauty (Aug 31, 2008)

I use my 239 alot, then the 219 and 182.


----------



## nursee81 (Aug 31, 2008)

187
239
kabuki i need to get the 182


----------



## duddelle (Sep 5, 2008)

UH! I want that Kabuki BABY!


----------



## duddelle (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_242 - Best lid brush for me, really lets me pack on the color. Prefer it to 213 or 239.

272 - Love this for crease/outer V.

222 - Awesome for outer V, almost effortless for me._

 
Finally, someone who loves the 272! I'm thinking about getting this one. I think I might like it better for crease and outer v than the 239 that I have already. And the 222 for outer v too, huh? Interesting. I will def check it out. Thanks for posting.


----------



## SpringDancer (Sep 6, 2008)

187
217
239


----------



## kathweezy (Sep 6, 2008)

187
239
222


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 6, 2008)

Now that my MAC brush collection had growed a bit I have to update my most used once. Right now they prolly are 217, 182 and 168. 
I love my kabuki it makes applying powder products all over your face so much easier and efortless. I don't use mineral foundation but this is still a must have for me.


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Sep 6, 2008)

187, 224, & 213! I aboslutely love all these brushes and can't do anything without them.


----------



## kera484 (Sep 7, 2008)

Even though I really like all my brushes, I'm gonna have to go with the 182, 217, and 187.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 7, 2008)

224 - for applying mixing medium over my UDPP (my make up is steadfast with this combo)

252 - for packing on that color

217 - for coverage and blending. I have two, and I use one for high light only

And, I know we're only supposed to pick 3 but:

266 - for shaping, shading, and filling my brows


----------



## aibell (Sep 7, 2008)

I used to use the 228 for everything... but I have small eyes. Now I use the 217 for my crease and the 182 for foundation.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Sep 7, 2008)

182, 239, 217


----------



## wendybird (Sep 8, 2008)

Whops, already posted here.


----------



## HeatherAnn (Sep 8, 2008)

208, 239, 217


----------



## lilmeggers09 (Sep 10, 2008)

217,187, 266


----------



## kimberly (Sep 10, 2008)

239
182
219


----------



## pink_lariat (Sep 13, 2008)

239, 217,219


----------



## tarynlovesmac (Sep 13, 2008)

239
217
18... I wanna say 2...? The Kabuki!


----------



## lucyh (Sep 15, 2008)

187
239
219


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Sep 15, 2008)

182
187
181!


----------



## LatinaRose (Sep 18, 2008)

239, 217, 187

180, 266, 224

I love all of these, so you get 2 groups of 3!!


----------



## yzzilizzy (Sep 18, 2008)

217 (concealer)
224 (e/s)
239 (e/s)

.... and also the 187 for all things face related!


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 18, 2008)

This is the third time I answer to this Q but I can't help the fact that when my MAC brush collection continues to expand I find new lovers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




My current ones are: 187 (perfect to liquid foundation), 182 (pure love wiht powde and MSF's), 217 (does blending so freaking easy!).


----------



## Moxy (Sep 18, 2008)

239 and 217 for eyeshadows and 182 for blusher


----------



## just0lovely (Sep 18, 2008)

WOW i think we ALL agree that the 217 and 239 is the best for eyeshadows!


----------



## tiramisu (Sep 19, 2008)

187, 217 and 262 (angled eyeliner.. think it's this #!)


----------



## geeko (Sep 21, 2008)

129 and 116 for blushers and 209 for fluidlines


----------



## melliquor (Sep 21, 2008)

239
217
187


----------



## Marjolaine (Sep 21, 2008)

187 (all time fave)
231
263

One day, when I have 182, my list will change


----------



## LillianaOcho (Sep 21, 2008)

168 239 and <3 217 <3


----------



## Shawty_DIGGA (Oct 3, 2008)

182 for foundation and powder
168 for blush
239 for eyesadow


----------



## Rooshi (Oct 3, 2008)

187, 239 and 217


----------



## hege (Oct 5, 2008)

239
217
224

Loooove these brushes


----------



## Zoffe (Oct 9, 2008)

187, 217 and 239 :]


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hege* 

 
_239
217
224

Loooove these brushes_

 
Definitely those!


----------



## sherox (Oct 9, 2008)

209 for lining the waterline 266 for eyeliner and 219! I use those everyday!


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Oct 9, 2008)

239, 217, 224


----------



## DirtyPlum (Oct 10, 2008)

187
217
168


----------



## Caracoco (Oct 10, 2008)

For me its 187, 239 and 217.


----------



## anilegne (Oct 14, 2008)

239, 219, 116


----------



## Macdisiac (Oct 14, 2008)

239, 217 and 187.

Can't live without.


----------



## alka1 (Oct 14, 2008)

109
187
134


----------



## statusmode (Oct 17, 2008)

187
182
224


----------



## Delerium (Oct 19, 2008)

217, 209, 190


----------



## OfficerJenny (Oct 19, 2008)

224
252
266


----------



## miss_supra (Oct 20, 2008)

188, 224, 252, but I also use the 266, 116 to finish my face.


----------



## JupiterRising (Oct 20, 2008)

Mine are probably a little unusual, since I don't wear e/s anymore.

136
205
208


----------



## poker face (Oct 20, 2008)

168 (for powder and bronzer... so pretty often!)
219 (crease/undereye)
239 (all over lid colors, like, all the time)


----------



## veralicious (Oct 25, 2008)

116
187
188


----------



## myystiqueen (Oct 25, 2008)

hmmm... probably

168
266
239

and sometimes 217 to blend the color.... sorry can't stick to 3 brushes... ^^


----------



## zeroxstar (Oct 25, 2008)

239, 217, 266
face: 187 & 168


----------



## lilmags816 (Oct 25, 2008)

*181*: msf's/blush/blending--SOFTEST BRUSH!!!
*187*: for moisturizer/blush
*217*: blending/crease/whatever else I need!
*224*: blending
*219*: undereye/liner


alright that was a litttle more than 3...whoops!


----------



## Nita67 (Oct 25, 2008)

Just got the 217 - wonderful brush for crease color
242 works really good on the lid and packing on color - love this one


----------



## xmizlynnax (Oct 25, 2008)

217, 239, 224

and the 129 for blush


----------



## jdechant (Oct 25, 2008)

Well it says three...and i am having a really really hard time picking only three..but if I had to ..then I would pick
187
217
239


----------



## schokomilch (Oct 27, 2008)

eyebrush:224,219,272
facebrush:187,168,109


----------



## makeupmadb (Oct 27, 2008)

242 for concealing
217 for blending
190 for liquid foundation


----------



## vampwillow (Oct 27, 2008)

Well I only own 3 at present so it's 
217
213 
219


----------



## slick (Oct 27, 2008)

3 Brushes I couldn't live without:
217
239
263

Brushes I use everyday:
EM Flat Top
239
217
212
263
208
168
187
208


----------



## krissy90220 (Nov 6, 2008)

...to apply SFF


...to set MSF/N


...highlight and/or blush


----------



## pdtb050606 (Nov 6, 2008)

Def the 217--to me if you could only have one brush this one would be it (for the eyes at least) and of course my 188, the smaller of the 187-I like this one better for my cream blushes, it is way more precise b/c of the size  
CAN'T WAIT TO GO GET LITTLE DARLINGS TODAY!


----------



## kittykit (Nov 6, 2008)

168 for blush and contour
187
210


----------



## lucy_babyy (Jan 29, 2009)

i likeeee:
150
224
239


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 29, 2009)

109
239
217.


----------



## MrsWoods (Jan 29, 2009)

* 213 
* 217
* 188 (perfect for cream blushes)


----------



## xmissmakeupx (Jan 30, 2009)

116, 217, 239


----------



## Tinnsla (Jan 30, 2009)

187 (foundation, blush, msf and so on)
239 (lid and highlight)
217 (crease, blend, concealer)


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 30, 2009)

217 (for my "crease" area, not that I really have much of one lol)
239 (to apply e/s on my lids and sometimes for highlighting)
181SE (to apply powder products or to buff them out)


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jan 31, 2009)

217, 224, 109

everything else i use other brands. i can't afford all MAC brushes but i'm slowly saving so ONE DAY i will have em all!!


----------



## Hilly (Jan 31, 2009)

187
239
224


----------



## aLove4MakeUp (Jan 31, 2009)

187 -used for foundation(sometimes blush n highlight above my cheek bones)
217 -ive used this for everything. in the crease, blending, packing on color to the lid and even concealer for under eye
266 -eyeliner n eyebrows
i generally use more than three... but these r so multifunctional that i could prob get away with all three for my whole face


----------



## yodagirl (Jan 31, 2009)

*-168
*-187
*-239


----------



## alexheartsmac (Feb 2, 2009)

uhh prolly my 
181 for foundation
224 for crease
and uhhh my 168 for blush


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 3, 2009)

My 217 is all I need!!


----------



## miss_primer (Feb 7, 2009)

239
187
134


----------



## BloopBloop (Feb 10, 2009)

190/187 -foundation
239 - e/s
109 - countour/blush

its really hard to keep the list down to 3


----------



## rocking chick (Feb 10, 2009)

217 - crease/blending
239 - e/s
129 - blusher/msf


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 11, 2009)

239 is my holy grail and I own several of these, I would just die without it!

Other brushes I use quite a bit - 316, 219, 150, 129, and the 279 which is an old Dcd angle brush - I dont know why the Dcd this, its the perfect angle brush for me - I will be VERY sad the day I have to say goodbye to it


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 11, 2009)

The 239SE is the only MAC brush I have, it's so good for applying and blending eyeshadow, especially light ones.


----------



## kcicala (Feb 16, 2009)

217, 239, 222


----------



## cleung341 (Feb 16, 2009)

187, 219, 217


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 16, 2009)

187, 219, 266


----------



## andrrea (Feb 22, 2009)

187, 182, 239


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 22, 2009)

109, 187, 217


----------



## KnittingSwede (Feb 26, 2009)

226 for blending
231 unbeatable for lining my eyes with fluidline
239 for e/s

if if I could choose a 4th it would be 109 for foundation


----------



## Winnie (Feb 26, 2009)

239
187
182 (my favourite of them all, it's sooo soft!)


----------



## cipelica (Feb 27, 2009)

187, 217, 219 
Every day!!!


----------



## jacquelinda (Mar 2, 2009)

187 and 239 are A MUST. foundation and eyeshadow.

i cannot live without those or my 226. i have a lot more but those are my top 3.


----------



## geeko (Mar 2, 2009)

For me it has to be MAC 116 ...it has to be my HG blush for blusher...

i seldom put eyeshadows so the other brushes are like gathering dust in my drawer. haha


----------



## minni4bebe (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't wear foundation everydayso I would say my most important brushes, right now, are:

239, 181 and 217   but I need my 226 toooo


----------



## Ziya (Mar 2, 2009)

187. 181 and 217. The 187 for foundation, the 181 for applying blush and blot powder AND buffing it all out, the 217 for e/s blending amazingness


----------



## psychotums (Mar 2, 2009)

I only have 5 MAC brushes. I use two every single day, my 224 for blending and my 227 for highlight. I have the 187, but I only use that when I using liquid foundation (not very often). But when I do it applies beautifully. I should really try to use some powders with it, eh? Haha.


----------



## versace (Mar 2, 2009)

239 217 168


----------



## brandi (Mar 4, 2009)

Gosh only 3! I would have to say my new favorite is the 226 because it can get into my crease area nicely. I'm also liking the 214 to pack color on in small areas...I also use my 187 every single time I put on foundation. I have so much more as favorites, but these are what I'm using the most lately....


----------



## kyoto (Mar 4, 2009)

Hmmm, only 3?  Here's what I use everyday:

190 - foundation
242 - eyes
226 - eyes
165 - blush/msf
129 - powder


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 4, 2009)

239 - packing color onto the lid
217 - blending from crease to brow bone, high light
182 - blending foundation


----------



## eidetica (Mar 5, 2009)

219, 239, small skunk brush

Only ones I own- I've dug through a lot of brush jars at MAC looking for a perfectly laid and cut brush and haven't seen one in a while. They supply so many stores and have to churn out so many brushes...

I got an old Holiday set off Ebay for travel and saw the quality difference from a few years ago(2004?) and just freaked- They're perfect! Exquisite! Look to this, MAC. I've been sucking it up to buy Shu Uemara. But he doesn't make a 219 or 239... Two best brush designs if not execution.


----------



## Yushimi (Mar 8, 2009)

Only 3? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here goes:

187:Foundation
182:MSF/blush(when needed)/BP(when needed)
239:Eyeshadow multitasker if I didn't have my 219 on me


----------



## thespry (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *drieyes* 

 
_182 for powder
239 for eyeshadow
217 for blending_

 

I can't live without exactly the same 3!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I finally got the 219, but haven't had much of a chance to play with it yet!


----------



## deja1214 (Mar 10, 2009)

129/239/226


----------



## steenface (Mar 13, 2009)

I really only use the 190 and 187 brushes.  All of my eye brushes are Sephora, either The Smokey Eye kit or Perfect Ten pink-handled set.


----------



## njoy (Mar 14, 2009)

My 117 for eyes, 182 for foundation, and 187 for blush and highlight.


----------



## PinK_VatrA (Mar 15, 2009)

Mine are: 239, 217, 187

Can't live without these brushes!


----------



## NextToNothing (Mar 15, 2009)

217 224 182 <3


----------



## gabi03 (Mar 15, 2009)

222 for blending
239 for lid
226 for blending


----------



## VIC MAC (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




109 for foundation 
150 for powder
217 for eyes

and then I use all the others too


----------



## gespiritu (Mar 19, 2009)

I use more everyday, but the most important are:187, 217, 219! Love my brushes!


----------



## pink_lily82 (Mar 20, 2009)

187-for applying liquid foundation, blushes, and MSF's
219- for smoking out e/s on the lower lashline
224- blending out harsh lines and applying crease colors

For everything else, I just use other brushes that I've collected over time since the MAC brushes are so darn expensive.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 20, 2009)

226, damn it, make this permanent MAC.
109
181 buffer/kabuki, also needs to be perm.


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Mar 20, 2009)

190, 129, 217


----------



## LexieLee (Mar 20, 2009)

219/187/239


----------



## star*violet (Mar 20, 2009)

187 for powder/blush
217 for eye shadow
219

for some reason i feel like i might have already replied to this topic...oh well, if i have consider this an update lol


----------



## Poupette (Mar 20, 2009)

217, 219 and 239


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 20, 2009)

239,217,224 Couldnt live without any of them~!!!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 20, 2009)

239, 242, 109


----------



## blowyourmind (Mar 21, 2009)

hmmm... well I think my 3 are:
187, 181, & 217


----------



## elementaire (Mar 21, 2009)

187 
226
222


----------



## fash10nista (Mar 22, 2009)

239, 223, 224...It's all about the eyes baby...


----------

